# Chris Duhon waived



## RP McMurphy

> The [insert NBA team here] released guard Chris Duhon yesterday, trimming its roster to 15. Duhon did not play in the [team's] final six preseason games.
> 
> Duhon, the [teams] second-round draft pick in 2004, was the starting point guard for the Duke Blue Devils as they reached the Final Four in the 2004 NCAA Tournament. But his poor jump shot and inability to execute a basic pick-and-roll, among other weaknesses, led him to fall on the draft boards and may have ended his NBA career before it started.


OK, I made it up. But it's going to happen this fall. Anyone who actually thinks Chris Duhon is ever going to be a factor in the NBA, post here so we can laugh at you when he does get cut.


----------



## Nevus

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: I don't know if you're right but that's funny...


----------



## Nimreitz

Duhon can shoot. He'll make a team, but never be any sort of a factor in the league. Probably wash out after 2-4 years; go to europe....


----------



## Locke

> Originally posted by <b>ArtestFan</b>!
> 
> 
> OK, I made it up. But it's going to happen this fall. Anyone who actually thinks Chris Duhon is ever going to be a factor in the NBA, post here so we can laugh at you when he does get cut.


Man, you must really hate the guy to post some stuff like this.


----------



## RP McMurphy

*Re: Re: Chris Duhon waived*



> Originally posted by <b>Locke</b>!
> 
> 
> Man, you must really hate the guy to post some stuff like this.


I don't hate him, I just think he sucks, and I'm annoyed by how much hype he's gotten lately.

I agree that the most likely outcome for Duhon is to waste away on someone's IR for a year or two, and then go to Europe. He probably wont get cut in the preseason. But the chances of him getting cut are higher than the chances of him actually being a factor in the league.


----------



## futuristxen

It's amazing how going to a top school for 4 years can really kill your stock. If Duhon had come out after his sophmore year he could have made his quick buck...like William Avery(is that his name? I forget, you know who I'm talking about though, duke guard with Maggette and Brand...shot 3's...Timberwolves drafted him...didn't do anything...)


----------



## MAS RipCity

*Re: Re: Re: Chris Duhon waived*



> Originally posted by <b>ArtestFan</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't hate him, I just think he sucks, and I'm annoyed by how much hype he's gotten lately.
> 
> I agree that the most likely outcome for Duhon is to waste away on someone's IR for a year or two, and then go to Europe. He probably wont get cut in the preseason. But the chances of him getting cut are higher than the chances of him actually being a factor in the league.


He does get a ton of undeserved hype, I think most of it is comming from the bias mouth of one Dickey V.


----------



## MAS RipCity

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> It's amazing how going to a top school for 4 years can really kill your stock. If Duhon had come out after his sophmore year he could have made his quick buck...like William Avery(is that his name? I forget, you know who I'm talking about though, duke guard with Maggette and Brand...shot 3's...Timberwolves drafted him...didn't do anything...)


Yea, Avery,and he made the right move,he is set for life just with that one guarenteed contract.


----------



## RP McMurphy

By the way, the Chris Duhon Photoshop Thread is the funniest thread in the history of Internet Message Boards. I just spent 20 minutes LMAO. The Little Engine That Could on the last page is hysterical.


----------



## Tragedy

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> 
> 
> Yea, Avery,and he made the right move,he is set for life just with that one guarenteed contract.



ok so let me get this straight...

its the right move how? by declaring early to get a quick contract and capitalize on your hype... but on the flipside take up precious payroll on whatever team u get drafted to...


then on the other hand... when a player jumps from high school to the pros, and doesnt produce as a pro, we say he should have went to college, and maybe he woulda showed he was a bust back then... and wouldnt have been a lottery pick...


so what is it... do you want players who strike while the iron is hot... which leads to players who get drafted into the league but arent really proven... or do we want them staying in school, and taking the chance that thier skills really arent that great... lowering them to a late first round pick if they are lucky?


----------



## MAS RipCity

He made the right move, his stock wasn't going to get any higher with the then resurgence of a young jay williams,so he wasn't going to get the needed minutes to move up higher. Now he is sitting on a couple million and can live a good life,prolly finish up a paid for education at duke and make some more dinero.


----------



## arenas809

> Originally posted by <b>ArtestFan</b>!
> 
> 
> OK, I made it up. But it's going to happen this fall. Anyone who actually thinks Chris Duhon is ever going to be a factor in the NBA, post here so we can laugh at you when he does get cut.


This is some hilarious ****...


----------



## Casual

If Duhon is that bad, I will put "DUHON SUCKS AND I'M A BIG BUTTMUNCH" in my sig.


----------



## peleincubus

that photoshop link was freaking great... thanks for the laugh.


:laugh:


----------



## RocketFan85

Duhon will not get cut. That is stupid. I'm glad you made this thread Artestfan, so we can all laugh at you for saying something so stupid.


----------



## AdamIllman

*Re: Re: Chris Duhon waived*



> Originally posted by <b>Locke</b>!
> 
> 
> Man, you must really hate the guy to post some stuff like this.


Or have too much free time. Duhon is a pass first point guard he doesn't need to have a good shot he just needs to be able to keep teams honest...which he can. He has all the intangibles to be a good backup pg in the league. He'll be on an NBA roster next year without a doubt


----------



## butr

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> It's amazing how going to a top school for 4 years can really kill your stock. If Duhon had come out after his sophmore year he could have made his quick buck...like William Avery(is that his name? I forget, you know who I'm talking about though, duke guard with Maggette and Brand...shot 3's...Timberwolves drafted him...didn't do anything...)


I remember a time when Duhon was #1 on NBAdraft.net in its future mock when he was a sophomore.

________________________

Taking joy in such creative wrting (original post) proves more about your hatred of Duke rather than your basketball IQ.

We'll see what happens.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

> Originally posted by <b>blowuptheraptors</b>!
> 
> 
> I remember a time when Duhon was #1 on NBAdraft.net in its future mock when he was a sophomore.
> 
> ________________________
> 
> Taking joy in such creative wrting (original post) proves more about your hatred of Duke rather than your basketball IQ.
> 
> We'll see what happens.


Duhon will never be a star, but I can very easily see him being a very solid backup point guard in the NBA a la Earl Watson. I don't think he's a bad second round pick from Duke like Chris Carawell.


----------



## jokeaward

If Kevin Ollie can stay on rosters...


----------



## HKF

> ok so let me get this straight...
> 
> its the right move how? by declaring early to get a quick contract and capitalize on your hype... but on the flipside take up precious payroll on whatever team u get drafted to...
> 
> 
> then on the other hand... when a player jumps from high school to the pros, and doesnt produce as a pro, we say he should have went to college, and maybe he woulda showed he was a bust back then... and wouldnt have been a lottery pick...
> 
> 
> so what is it... do you want players who strike while the iron is hot... which leads to players who get drafted into the league but arent really proven... or do we want them staying in school, and taking the chance that thier skills really arent that great... lowering them to a late first round pick if they are lucky?


The answer to this question is, if this is going to be your chosen profession than you have to do for you. Make your money. No one begrudges coaches who jump from job to job for the dinero, so if a player wants to capitalize on his talents at their highest level, than you need to make that decision. 

I know if it was me, I would have left after my sophomore year like Avery or Duhon, because I don't give a crap what anyone says, the college experience is so overrated. Yeah, it's good to have bunch of sorority groupies and frat boys on your jock, but after your done and you are floundering on some team in Chile with no loot, how fondly do you look back on your college experience. You'd probably be like damn I was dumb not to take the money. 

I'd rather live in a big house and have financial security than say I got my degree from wherever in African American Studies and now I work at Bloomingdales as an Associate Store Manager. Awesome. :no: 

**** you, pay me is my favorite verb.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

> Originally posted by <b>ArtestFan</b>!
> By the way, the Chris Duhon Photoshop Thread is the funniest thread in the history of Internet Message Boards. I just spent 20 minutes LMAO. The Little Engine That Could on the last page is hysterical.


























Damn that's some funny stuff.:laugh:


----------



## RetroDreams

The funny part was that he was listed as a top 5 pick after his freshman year... how did he fall that far and what is the difference between Telfair and Duhon?


----------



## rynobot

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> The funny part was that he was listed as a top 5 pick after his freshman year... how did he fall that far and what is the difference between Telfair and Duhon?


A Players stock falls when they fail to improve at the level they are excpected to. If the player improves as excpected by scouts then his stocks stays the same. If the player improves more than expected then his stock will rise. If the player improves less than excpected than his stock declines. Duhon may have improved as a player but most scouts probably thought he would have improved much more the last three years than he has.


----------



## The_Franchise

No one said he's going to be a star, but he is going to succeed in this league. I've been hyping this guy for the Rockets since February, we'll see what comes of that.


----------



## Dre

I see Duhon as the Juan Dixon story, leads team far, blows up during tourney, gets picked probably higher than should be, turns into a solid contributor, but nothing special on the pro level. He reminds me a bit of a less-obsessed-with-the-highlight Jamaal Tinsley. A solid PG who gets his job done distributing, and only distributing. He'll be on a level of a Travis Best, Rafer Alston type level.


----------



## RetroDreams

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> 
> 
> A Players stock falls when they fail to improve at the level they are excpected to. If the player improves as excpected by scouts then his stocks stays the same. If the player improves more than expected then his stock will rise. If the player improves less than excpected than his stock declines. Duhon may have improved as a player but most scouts probably thought he would have improved much more the last three years than he has.


What kind of numbers were expected of him?


----------



## HKF

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 
> 
> What kind of numbers were expected of him?


Three years ago he dominated on the USA select team in China, going for 15 and 8 assts damn near every game. Scouts assumed he would keep up his level of production (he is a great athlete) but it never materialized. I am actually glad he is finally leaving Duke, because I think he will be a better pro than a lot believe. It is all about getting on the right team for him. 

Going to Orlando, Houston, Atlanta or the Clippers as a back-up would be good for him. I actually think with Coach K's emphasis on motivation rather than skills development that Duhon actually will be better coached in the NBA (as far as playing to his strengths and using those things more). He should have penetrated way more often than he did at Duke. He has the ability to get to the rack.


----------



## JNice

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> 
> 
> Duhon will never be a star, but I can very easily see him being a very solid backup point guard in the NBA a la Earl Watson. I don't think he's a bad second round pick from Duke like Chris Carawell.


I agree with this. The kid is a great leader, great defender, makes big plays, and can hit some outside shots. If Jacque Vaughn can stay in the league, Duhon is a lock to if he gets the opportunity.

He could start for Orlando at PG tonight.


----------



## ViciousFlogging

> Originally posted by <b>dre1218us</b>!
> He reminds me a bit of a less-obsessed-with-the-highlight Jamaal Tinsley. A solid PG who gets his job done distributing, and only distributing. He'll be on a level of a Travis Best, Rafer Alston type level.


Duhon plays good defense. Tinsley...not so much.


----------



## rainman

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> The answer to this question is, if this is going to be your chosen profession than you have to do for you. Make your money. No one begrudges coaches who jump from job to job for the dinero, so if a player wants to capitalize on his talents at their highest level, than you need to make that decision.
> 
> I know if it was me, I would have left after my sophomore year like Avery or Duhon, because I don't give a crap what anyone says, the college experience is so overrated. Yeah, it's good to have bunch of sorority groupies and frat boys on your jock, but after your done and you are floundering on some team in Chile with no loot, how fondly do you look back on your college experience. You'd probably be like damn I was dumb not to take the money.
> 
> I'd rather live in a big house and have financial security than say I got my degree from wherever in African American Studies and now I work at Bloomingdales as an Associate Store Manager. Awesome. :no:
> 
> **** you, pay me is my favorite verb.




i think eveyone's case is differant, i certainly cant deny a kid a chance to get his family out of poverty or cash in on a big contract but too many guys are getting bad advice, there are probably 75 kids on the planet that have been told they will be 1st round picks and we know that isnt going to happen. i think its the agents who say, pay me. as for getting a degree being overrated i guess it depends on what you do with it, i'll take duncan and david robinson and okafor over a lot of these airheads out there today.


----------



## CMC

Duhon won't get cut.

I think he'll be a howard eisley kinda guy in the league. 

Not a real good player, but put him in the right system and he can succeed.


----------



## Will

I agree that Duhon will probably get cut. If he does make a team, he won't be more than an 11th or 12th man. He was incredibly overrated his freshman and sophomore years. 

And I do remember when nbadraft.net had him as a lottery pick, funny stuff.


----------



## RetroDreams

I think Duhon will stick. 

Not only do I think he will stick, but I think he will end up being a starting point for some team for 5-10 years depending on his health and the development of his three point jumper.

He does things that most NBA players won't do anymore... play defense. On top of that, Duhon does another thing that NBA point guards don't seem to like to do... pass the ball. Couple that with his intangibles, decision making and experience, and you have one of the best point guards in this draft.

As he gets more time to work on his jumper, he'll become as a complete point guard as there is in the league, almost John Stocktonesque. Just because he doesn't hog it up like Francis or Baron, doesn't mean he won't be a fine damn player.


----------



## Wmarine

Duhon is a decent college player and thats it. He wouldnt make it in the NBA, he is too short, too light in the ***, and he is not a scorer. I wouldnt drafted him. But the Wizard drafted Jeff Blake and he sucks, anything can happen.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Duhon will make a team in the NBA.


----------



## jaimedun34

Wmarine... Do you mean Steve Blake?


----------



## Zach

I don't see Duhon as an NBA Point either.


----------



## Dwight2Duke

Well it is obvious yall are just a bunch of duke haters. Get a life. Duhon is a great defender, fairly athletic, can score off the drive, very strong, can pass, and was the top shooter in his high school class. I do not believe he will be an all star, but I think he can contribute as much as Derek Fisher has.


----------



## RoyWilliams

I agree he wont be a star but he will play.


----------



## CameronCrazie13

Duhon will make a team. If he doesn't I agree to never post here again.


----------



## OriginalWildcat

Two words: Mateen Cleaves.

The product of a hype machine, a good baller, no doubt, but not NBA calliber.


----------



## The_Franchise

> Once this trade is complete, the Bulls will have 17 players under contract - two more than they're allowed - plus unsigned second-round draft pick Chris Duhon. The Bulls like Duhon, but they've talked about trying to find him a place to play overseas this season.


I honestly think Duhon was unlucky to be picked by the Bulls, he would have made the final 15 of most NBA teams. I guess this call by ArtestFan ends in a draw?


----------



## wild_style

i really think duhon was unlucky aswell, why did the bulls even bother to draft him? i think he could really make an nba team and develop into a pretty solid back-up.. bobcats, rockets, hawks etc etc would all have a place on a 15 man squad for him IMO


----------



## HKF

> Originally posted by <b>wild_style</b>!
> i really think duhon was unlucky aswell, why did the bulls even bother to draft him? i think he could really make an nba team and develop into a pretty solid back-up.. bobcats, rockets, hawks etc etc would all have a place on a 15 man squad for him IMO


They are the Bulls and they stink, that's why.


----------



## adarsh1

steve blake does not stink

he is a good pg and another thing

he went to maryland!!!


----------



## Marcus13

> Originally posted by <b>CameronCrazie13</b>!
> Duhon will make a team. If he doesn't I agree to never post here again.


Bye


----------



## Will

Duhon isn't going to make the 15-man Bulls roster. The original poster was right on. 

http://www.dailyherald.com/search/main_story.asp?intid=38235103

Duhon will most likely never play in the NBA. Kid was always overrated his whole career at Duke.


----------



## LA68

I hope Kupchak calls him up to see what can happen, maybe he can make up for losing Banks.

Duhon is well coached, plays defense and can handle the ball. Fisher wasn't the greatest shooter when the Lakers drafted him. The Lakers tend to give shots to players from good programs


----------



## RP McMurphy

> Originally posted by <b>Ming Bling</b>!
> 
> 
> I honestly think Duhon was unlucky to be picked by the Bulls, he would have made the final 15 of most NBA teams. I guess this call by ArtestFan ends in a draw?


I was going to wait to bump this thread until it was for sure that he wouldn't make the team, but assuming that he doesn't make it...

A draw? Come on man, this thread is one of the highlights of my basketballboards.net career. :laugh:

If you want to pick on me for being wrong, there are plenty of other threads you can dredge up, but I was dead on with this one. A lot of people who posted here are eating their words right now.


----------



## jmk

I hadn't visited this board in a while. I come on here, and I see "Chris Duhon Waived." The immediate thought came into my head, _I knew this was going to happen, but so soon?_ I proceeded to click on the thread and remember when it was first posted.

Chris Duhon. :laugh:


----------



## JuniorNoboa

If he gets cut it will because of his severely bruised ribs. I hope the announcers mention it about 1 million and 38 times just like the NCAA. That would be sweet.


----------



## HeinzGuderian

Duhon might not make it, but rest assured, his ribs will.

edit: damnit, I shoulda read the post above me.


----------



## The_Franchise

> Originally posted by <b>ArtestFan</b>!
> If you want to pick on me for being wrong, there are plenty of *other threads you can dredge up*, but I was dead on with this one. A lot of people who posted here are eating their words right now.


I'll save the Rocket's one for later. 

The Bulls are hanging on to a player with little potential even with Hinrich, Gordon and Williams, which obviously means he can play... and they have future plans to do something with him.


----------



## Philo

Looked good in summer league. Very quick with the ball and would probably fit into the Kings system.


----------



## jmk

> Originally posted by <b>Philo</b>!
> Looked good in summer league. Very quick with the ball and would probably fit into the Kings system.


Yeah, you're right. He could probably take over for Mateen Cleaves immediately, or at least after a few practices.


----------



## butr

If the Bulls realease him, the Raps should pick him up.


----------



## JuniorNoboa

> Originally posted by <b>blowuptheraptors</b>!
> If the Bulls realease him, the Raps should pick him up.


We already have enough injured players - we do not need someone who is on death's door.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction

i think duhon can develop into an Eric Snow type player, snow cant shoot, but he plays D and is a good passer, that sounds very similar to how duhon plays


----------



## Tersk

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> 
> 
> Duhon will never be a star, but I can very easily see him being a very solid backup point guard in the NBA a la Earl Watson. I don't think he's a bad second round pick from Duke like Chris Carawell.


Did Carawell ever make it to the roster, because he played with the Sydney Kings last season


----------



## Johnjo

Man whoever actually thinks he won't make a team is just an absurd hater. Duhon has basketball knowledge, plays good D, and gives effort. That more than can be said than about 50% of the NBA right now. Just because he's lost touch of the sweet jumper he used to have doesn't mean no one will want him.

That Eric Snow comment was right on. There's a lot of teams out there that are looking for a smart guard out there who can do a whole lot and don't hoist up crappy shots all the time. 

Duhon probably won't make the Bulls b/c of Wilks and Williams having guaranteed contracts but that is just sad. Wilks is garbage and even though I'm an Illini fan, Williams needs to go. What a frickin' loser he is. Once his contract is up good luck seeing him ever wearing an NBA jersey. Duhon is light-years ahead of both of these bums but won't make it b/c of a technicality.  What a travesty.


----------



## Philo

Chris Duhon is looking like a lottery pick! What a steal for the Bulls! Looks like he has licked his drinking habit.


----------



## MagillaGorilla

Well I guess you were right-- Duhon really has been stinking it up.... 

Maybe now you guys will shut the hell up.

:devil:


----------



## JNice

> Originally posted by <b>RP McMurphy</b>!
> 
> 
> I was going to wait to bump this thread until it was for sure that he wouldn't make the team, but assuming that he doesn't make it...
> 
> A draw? *Come on man, this thread is one of the highlights of my basketballboards.net career. * :laugh:
> 
> If you want to pick on me for being wrong, there are plenty of other threads you can dredge up, but I was dead on with this one. A lot of people who posted here are eating their words right now.


:laugh:


----------



## onetenthlag

> Originally posted by <b>MagillaGorilla</b>!
> Well I guess you were right-- Duhon really has been stinking it up....
> 
> Maybe now you guys will shut the hell up.
> 
> :devil:




Right on...

To the guy that started this thread - nice try...too bad you completely struck out on your bold prediction, but a A for effort...

http://www.dailyherald.com/sports/sports_story.asp?intid=38281112



> "The Bulls took the first step toward paring down their roster by releasing guard Mike Wilks before Wednesday's practice.
> 
> The simple explanation is Wilks became expendable when rookie second-round draft pick Chris Duhon played so well in Tuesday's 95-92 preseason victory over Boston. Duhon had 8 assists, 6 points and 1 turnover in 24 minutes."


...and...



> "Any of the guards on our team, it's probably a little difficult right now because of Duhon's play," Skiles said. "The guy has played very, very well. He has nice poise out there and everything else. It's difficult for anybody who has to jump in front of him."


To all the Duhon haters - are you guys honest enough to admit you were wrong? We'll see...


----------



## ChrisCrossover

It should be noted that Wilks did little to impress Skiles and Co. but Duhon has played convincingly nevertheless. As a matter of fact, something in me had hoped before last NBA draft that Duhon might make it to the first round, but it wasn't meant to be. Now, I hope he'll be included in one of the upcoming trades this season, those that will probably send Curry and/or Chandler to teams willing to give them ridiculous contracts, so most likely New York or Dallas. Chris Duhon must find a better situation for himself because Chicago's roster is loaded with good, young and inexpensive guards, which is an unlucky combination.

Many people seem to forget what Chris Duhon is capable of. As a junior and senior, he was a leading candidate for "player of the year" honours, and during his time as Jay Williams' backup, Duhon was a future top-10 selection and compared to Isiah Thomas. He has slipped considerably since then but he is still a superb oldschool playmaker who can succeed in this league.


----------



## JuniorNoboa

> As a junior and senior, he was a leading candidate for "player of the year" honours


WRONG.

As a junior he was a leading candidate for preseason player of the year. By mid-December, he was no longer a candidate for player of the year.

As a senior he was neither a leading candidate for player of the year preseason or during the season. He was not a member of any of the three all american teams, pre or post season. Hence he was picked in the second round.


----------



## Kapono2Okafor

idk know bout u guys but we will sure as hell take him if u dont want him lol


----------



## HeinzGuderian

I still think he will be gone within 3 years.


----------



## BG7

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> I think Duhon will stick.
> 
> Not only do I think he will stick, but I think he will end up being a starting point for some team for 5-10 years depending on his health and the development of his three point jumper.
> 
> He does things that most NBA players won't do anymore... play defense. On top of that, Duhon does another thing that NBA point guards don't seem to like to do... pass the ball. Couple that with his intangibles, decision making and experience, and you have one of the best point guards in this draft.
> 
> As he gets more time to work on his jumper, he'll become as a complete point guard as there is in the league, almost John Stocktonesque. Just because he doesn't hog it up like Francis or Baron, doesn't mean he won't be a fine damn player.



I think what Retro Dreams said here will probaly be true. I hope he is our starting point guard with Hinrich next to him at shooting guard. John Stockton is the perfect comparison for him. He's old school, and old school might just be what this team needs.


----------



## RP McMurphy

> Originally posted by <b>The Great Twinkee</b>!
> John Stockton is the perfect comparison for him.


:uhoh:


----------



## arcade_rida

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> I think Duhon will stick.
> 
> Not only do I think he will stick, but I think he will end up being a starting point for some team for 5-10 years depending on his health and the development of his three point jumper.
> 
> He does things that most NBA players won't do anymore... play defense. On top of that, Duhon does another thing that NBA point guards don't seem to like to do... pass the ball. Couple that with his intangibles, decision making and experience, and you have one of the best point guards in this draft.
> 
> As he gets more time to work on his jumper, he'll become as a complete point guard as there is in the league, almost John Stocktonesque. Just because he doesn't hog it up like Francis or Baron, doesn't mean he won't be a fine damn player.



I agree with you 100% finally somebody who thinks Duhon can have success in the NBA.


----------



## BG7

> Originally posted by <b>arcade_rida</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you 100% finally somebody who thinks Duhon can have success in the NBA.


People overlook that he has good all around game because he doesn't score much. Even if he doesn't develop the three point shot he is still a damn good player, and he knows how to get to the hoop too.


----------



## HKF

He still has to recover his shot and stay away from the Bars (former drinking problem) if he is going to stay in the League. However, if he does, good for him.

I said 3 years ago he would be a star in this league and I was wrong, but if he can prove his past demons are behind him, a productive career should await him.


----------



## JNice

> Originally posted by <b>RP McMurphy</b>!
> 
> 
> :uhoh:





> If you want to pick on me for being wrong, there are plenty of other threads you can dredge up, *but I was dead on with this one.* A lot of people who posted here are eating their words right now.


:laugh:


----------



## RP McMurphy

If you read the posts on the first page of this thread, I didn't really expect him to get waived, I said I thought he would sit at the end of the bench for a couple years and then go play in Europe (which is still what I think will happen). I just started this thread as a joke, because I was fed up with all the Chris Duhon hype during last season's NCAA tournament.

Whether or not I'm right about Duhon, there's no comment I could possibly make about him that would be as dumb as comparing him to John Stockton.


----------



## TM

Frank Williams stinks. And that's the main reason Duhon will get a spot.


----------



## The Truth

> Originally posted by <b>RP McMurphy</b>!
> If you read the posts on the first page of this thread, I didn't really expect him to get waived, I said I thought he would sit at the end of the bench for a couple years and then go play in Europe (which is still what I think will happen). I just started this thread as a joke, because I was fed up with all the Chris Duhon hype during last season's NCAA tournament.
> 
> Whether or not I'm right about Duhon, there's no comment I could possibly make about him that would be as dumb as comparing him to John Stockton.


Just an update for you.

Last night he played 37 minutes and had 8 assists to 1 turnover.

so no, he's not sitting at the end of the bench.


----------



## RP McMurphy

> Originally posted by <b>The Truth</b>!
> Just an update for you.
> 
> Last night he played 37 minutes and had 8 assists to 1 turnover.
> 
> so no, he's not sitting at the end of the bench.


How are Deng and Livingston looking for Duke this year?


----------



## SheriffKilla

ArtestFan you are my fav poster on the board, besides my self but... you are wrong here

who cares how deng and livingston are doing...
the point is duhon so far has ended up as somewhat of a steal considering the fact that he was a 2nd round pick
and he isnt being waived and he is gettin his minutes


----------



## The Truth

> Originally posted by <b>RP McMurphy</b>!
> 
> 
> How are Deng and Livingston looking for Duke this year?


Nice!

First you outright deny that you were wrong (when everyone realizes otherwise).

Then you change the subject.

Keep it up!




BTW, if you check out the bulls forum, look at the player grades for last night's performances. You will see that everyone (at least so far) gave Duhon an A.


----------



## deranged40

> Originally posted by <b>RP McMurphy</b>!
> 
> 
> How are Deng and Livingston looking for Duke this year?


Well I don't know about for Duke, but Deng looked good for the Bulls last night, 18-10-3


----------



## JuniorNoboa

Well I was wrong about Duhon apparently.

Will keep my sig. Not that I hate Duhon, but the dramatization over his injury last year made me sick about Duke.


----------



## ChrisCrossover

It is always strange how things develop. I remember very well that before the 2003 draft, I campaigned for Alabama's Maurice Williams. I thought he was first-round material and a great fit for the Nets at #22 as Kidd's backup. We put him there in our mockdraft but that was wishful thinking and eventually, we had to change it. What happened afterwards? Mo slipped all the way to the late second-round, had a nice rookie year with the Jazz, obtained fair money from the Bucks and is about to break through in Wisconsin now.

Could it be the same with Duhon now? Of course, he was a better college athlete than Williams was, considering his early Duke success, but once again a great, natural playmaker has slipped into the second-round and eversince shown more than his draft position might have implied. I remember that I rooted for him as a late first-rounder in our mock 2004, possibly joining the Pacers (who would take Georgia's Rashad Wright instead with the last pick overall), the Spurs (who opted for Beno Udrih) or the Lakers (who drafted combo-guard Sasha Vujacic). 

While Chicago is hardly the place to break through for any player, it's particularly hard für Duhon, considering the competition at PG, SG, and SF. If he continues to play like he did in pre-season, though, why shouldn't he start at the PG slot with Hinrich moving to SG? It is a possiblity, and with Ben Gordon struggling it is becoming more and more realistic.


----------



## Hoopla

> Originally posted by <b>RP McMurphy</b>!
> I just started this thread as a joke....


  Thats weak man...


----------



## Priest

> Originally posted by <b>RP McMurphy</b>!
> 
> 
> OK, I made it up. But it's going to happen this fall. Anyone who actually thinks Chris Duhon is ever going to be a factor in the NBA, post here so we can laugh at you when he does get cut.


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## RP McMurphy

Chris Duhon is playing well for the Bulls and I never thought he'd be an important player on an NBA team. It just goes to show, everyone is completely wrong sometimes, and when you get overconfident in your predictions you can make a fool of yourself, like I did in this thread.


----------



## HKF

> Originally posted by <b>RP McMurphy</b>!
> Chris Duhon is playing well for the Bulls and I never thought he'd be an important player on an NBA team. It just goes to show, everyone is completely wrong sometimes, and when you get overconfident in your predictions you can make a fool of yourself, like I did in this thread.


Although his 13% shooting doesn't help much. It's a good thing he knows how to run a team.

Just shows you how bad Jannero Pargo, Frank Williams and Mike Wilks were.


----------



## Benny the Bull

Bump

Duhon starting for the Bulls and had 14 pts (5-10 shooting, 4-6 3pts), 9 asts and 6 boards in 30 mins against Atlanta tonight.

I think he is playing better than anyone would've thought.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

> Originally posted by <b>RP McMurphy</b>!
> 
> 
> OK, I made it up. But it's going to happen this fall. Anyone who actually thinks Chris Duhon is ever going to be a factor in the NBA, post here so we can laugh at you when he does get cut.


OUCH!


----------



## Kekai

:laugh: Funny thread. I actually thought he was waved. I was like WTF?


----------



## Casual

I never stopped believing in Duhon.


----------

